# 3rd row?



## sfiermon (Jan 3, 2012)

Will 2013 or 2014 have one???


----------



## 2VWatatime (Aug 4, 2006)

sfiermon said:


> Will 2013 or 2014 have one???


Dunno, but if that happens I'll not buy it. Don't need/want 32' motorhome.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

VW does not have plans to do a three row Touareg. VW is currently working on a three row crossover to slide in between the Touareg and Tiguan (price-wise).


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

Third row makes no sense in an SUV. Buy what you really need, a minivan!! More versatile then a third row in an SUV like the Touareg.


----------



## eggyacid (Jan 31, 2002)

third row is nice to have... but they have to do it right.

we needed third row for small children and we purchased 2011 Audi Q7 TDI.
i was debating between 2011 Touraeg or Q7 and the third row is one of the reason i went with Audi instead.


----------



## STR3T (Jan 24, 2003)

...and nobody "needs" a mini-van! :laugh:


----------



## trbizwiz (Apr 24, 2013)

*Cross blue*

I would buy a Touran today if it had the 2.0 TDI. Sadly it does not, so I am eagerly awaiting a 3 row VW of any kind. Our 4th child is on his way.


----------



## anerbe (Jul 17, 2007)

http://www.caranddriver.com/news/volkswagen-crossblue-concept-photos-and-info-news 

This won't be as rounded/sculpted in the sides as the Touareg, which means the interior should have more of a open cabin for storage/space. 

I saw this during the NAIAS in Detroit, and I felt it would be a great replacement to my T2 Egg to support my growing family. 

I loved the 2nd row captains chairs.


----------



## early74B (Feb 18, 2009)

anerbe said:


> http://www.caranddriver.com/news/volkswagen-crossblue-concept-photos-and-info-news
> 
> This won't be as rounded/sculpted in the sides as the Touareg, which means the interior should have more of a open cabin for storage/space.
> 
> ...


 Besides this 6 passenger (not 7 but maybe, still a concept) they also recently featured a CrossBlue Coupe at the recent auto show in China -- here is the overhead of the 6 passenger one, Cross Blue 'Coupe' appears to be a 5 passenger at least no 3rd seat from the video underneath: 














 
We actually 'downsized' from the VW Routan 7-passenger minivan to our Touareg; it's a foot and half shorter and has a quite generous rear seat but room for just 5, looked at a Q7 and MDX which both have vestigial 3rd rows that i myself wouldn't want to spend to much time in but they're OK for kids until they get to be teens, ours are in their mid-20's and out of the house so no more need for something that big nowadays. When you need room for 6 (or more) everyday you'll end up with a minivan or stretched SUV not much choice.


----------

